# 3rd heat and she stinks



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

Is there anyone out there with an intact female that STINKS during her heat cycle? How did you deal with it? 
Rio is having her 3rd heat and she smells rancid. During her first two cyles she had a mild oder but it wasn't like this.. this is over powering! I have noticed she is bleeding a little heavier then the first two and is a little more whiney so that may have something to do with it. 
I gave her a bath and within an hour I could smell her again. Its really noticable when you enter the room she is in or if she walks by (when you pet her your hands stink to). She is about a week and a half in and my house smells like a used feminine hygiene product (sorry! ). Any tips on dealing with this? 
She will be spayed after this heat is over, I cant deal with this smell or the moody behaviour again lol :crazy:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

NOT NORMAL FOR MY BITCHES! 

GET TO THE VET! Can be pyrometra and kill her!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I had a foster who smelled absolutely awful. I mean the smell was almost gas mask worthy. Took her to the vet because I was concerned about it and she cleared out fine. She just stunk to high heaven. Selzer also has a female that smells horrid when in heat as well. 

My current girl has a musky odor when she's in heat and I'm hoping I'm able to fix her before her next heat cycle starts just because I dont want to deal with another heat cycle, the whining or her suddenly forgetting she's housebroken every time anything male walks by. 

Have a vet check her out just in case though. Some dogs stink really bad while others dont appear to have changed any.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had several females who get really stinky when in heat--really musky smelling. You could probably bathe her and cut the smell some.


----------



## catz (Dec 10, 2010)

She has no other symptoms that suggest an illness. She is eating, urinating and playing fine. The smell isn't just around her lady bits, I can smell it when I pet her face or chest to. This is the longest time I've had an intact female so I wasn't sure if it was normal. 
It is a very musky and strong. Hard to explain but not pleasant by any standards.
I have read up on pyo and yeast infections and it dosent seem to be that. 
I might pop her down to the vets just to be sure though.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

My girl just came out of her first heat and I thought the smell was going to kill me. It was absolutely rancid.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I used to wonder what people were talking about, and then there was Joy. Ick! She was NASTY. Not all are like that. And not every heat is like that. But sometimes...


----------



## Skyla! (Mar 4, 2015)

*First heat cycle and Skyla stinks*

This is my second GSD female and I was wondering if this scent was normal. My first one did not have much of a smell at all, but this 10 month old smells like stinky feet. From the conversation on this forum I presume that it's normal, although unpleasant.


----------

